# Food and the Bible



## tffy2004 (Jan 1, 2007)

When it comes to the things we eat and the bible, do The Dietary Laws of Leviticus11 still apply today?

http://www.pointsoftruth.com/foodlaw.html

I feel that they do, but I was wondering how many people know that this is in the bible and actually take heed to the information given.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 1, 2007)

i am a seventh day adventist and diet is very important in my church. no pork, camel (and othe rthings that i wouldnt think of eating nyway), and no seafood that does not have fins AND scales. so no catfish, shrimp, crab, lobster 

the only exception i think is possible would be if the person had no other choice in food and in order to self sustain, they had to eat an unclean food. it goes with the story of Peter where God said "rise Peter, kill and eat" about the pig


----------



## tffy2004 (Jan 1, 2007)

Weaveitup, love your avatar, you are gorgeous!!

My husband and I are starting to take better care of our bodies as far as the foods we consume and decided to turn to the bible for instructions and guidance.


----------



## tffy2004 (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=164 

  (1.) EAT GOD'S APPROVED FOODS LISTED IN THE BIBLE:

    A good guideline would be to eat "living foods." The natural, living foods are fresh vegetables, fruits, grains, meats and dairy products. The "dead foods" are those that are highly refined. They not only are expensive, but also in most instances do little to nourish. Many people are tired, run down and sick because a large part of their diets are made up of dead junk foods. We want to include at least an outline of some of God's approved foods to help people get started on the road to proper eating. Although this list is not complete, it does give the basic foods that the Bible lists as good to eat:

    Barley---Ruth 2:23
    Bread---Luke 22:19
    Butter---Isaiah 7:22
    Corn---Ruth 2:14; I Samuel 17:17
    Cheese---I Samuel 17:18
    Dates---Genesis 3:2
    Eggs---Job 6:6
    Figs---Numbers 13:23; I Samuel 25:18
    Fruits(All)---Genesis 1:29
    Herbs (Leafy Plants) and Vegetables---Genesis 1:29
    Honey---Deuteronomy 8:8
    Meats---(Beef, Fish,Lamb,Poultry,Venison) Deuteronomy 14; Leviticus 11
    Milk---Isaiah 7:21-22
    Nuts---Genesis 43:11
    Olives and Olive Oil---Leviticus 2:4; Deuteronomy 8:8
    Salt---Leviticus 2:13
    Wheat (Bread, Cereal, Pasta)---Psalm 81:16

    (2.) EAT IN MODERATION:
    Ask the Lord to help you eat the proper amount of food. Eat only until full. He will help you. He loves you and cares about you. Philippians 4:5: "Let your moderation be known unto all men. The Lord is at hand."

    (3.) GET REGULAR MILD EXERCISE: Walking is an excellent form of exercise.

    (4.) FAST PERIODICALLY: Fasting helps cleanse the body of toxins that can lead to sickness.

As we seek the Lord in regard to our diets, He will gladly lead us in the right path. We must not get out of balance in this area and let menus and cooking absorb an exorbitant amount of time since this would be just as bad as ignoring diet altogether and eating anything we want. Here is a good verse to claim as we set our heart to overcome gluttony and the tendency to allow the enemy to tempt us little by little to fall into the trap of overeating.

Psalm 141:3-4: "Set a watch, O LORD, before my mouth; keep the door of my lips. 4 Incline not my heart to any evil thing, to practice wicked works with men that work iniquity: and let me not eat of their dainties"


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 2, 2007)

aww! thank you! good luck with your quest for health! i think it may work best for you if you started little by little. if you try to make too many drastic changes at once, it may be hard for you to stick to it. 

for breakfast foods, turkey bacon and morning start patties are two great alternatives to pork. the morning start patties taste pretty similar to seasoned meat and are pretty well priced too!


----------



## candiel (Jan 2, 2007)

I think that these laws still apply today.  I'm Seventh-day Adventist also so, I don't eat any of the foods listed as unclean.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 2, 2007)

It's not considered a sin to eat these foods, but for various health reasons, along with their purpose in the earth/along the food chain, they arent the best choices.  Also keep in mind, there wasnt any refrigeration or anything at that time, so it was practically a guarantee of disease to eat  most of it. That said, you can have my bacon and shirmp when you pry them from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 2, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> i am a seventh day adventist and diet is very important in my church. no pork, camel (and othe rthings that i wouldnt think of eating nyway), and no seafood that does not have fins AND scales. so no catfish, shrimp, crab, lobster
> 
> the only exception i think is possible would be if the person had no other choice in food and in order to self sustain, they had to eat an unclean food. it goes with the story of Peter where God said "rise Peter, kill and eat" about the pig


 
Just saying hey.  I'm a SDA also.


----------



## alexstin (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't believe those laws apply today.  Those laws came forth under the levitical preisthood(tribe of Levi). Jesus came through the tribe of Judah.

Hebrews 7:11-12 states "Now if perfection was through the Levitical priesthood(for on the basis of it the people received the law), what further need was there for another priest to arise acording to the order of Melchizedek, and not be designated according to the order off Aaron? *For when the priesthood is changed, of necessity there takes place a change of law also.*


Paul called out Peter for trying to put the Gentile believers under the law according to Galatians 2:14 "*But when I saw that they were not straightforward about the truth of the gospel, I said to Cephas in  the presence of all, "If you being a Jew live like the Gentiles and not like the Jews, how is it that you compel the Gentiles to live like the Jews?"*

Lastly, I think if we understand the purpose of law it makes things alot easier. Here's an excerpt from _Kingdom Principles_


"_First of all_, written law is necessary only when natural law is absent. If we as human beings were all law-abiding by nature, there would be no need for written law. Our rebellion against God destroyed the natural law in our lives and made written law( as well as human government) necessary to protect and restrain evil.
_
Second_, the purpose for written law is to restore natural law to our conscience. Because of our rebellion against God, we lost our instinctive knowledge and our understanding of natural law. Our consciences became corrupt and our likeness to our Maker became tarnished and distorted. Things  that were natural in the beginning now become "unnatural".

_Third_, natural law is sometimes referred to as the "spirit of the law". This reflects God's desire for His laws, the standards of His kingdom, to become the norms of society.

There is a difference between the law and the spirit of the law. The spirit of the law refers to original intent---the purpose that was in the mind of the lawmaker in the beginning. Therefore, the spirit of the law is the inherent essence of the original purpose and intent of the law. As such, the spirit of the law is always higher and broader than the letter of the law. For this reason the greatest form of law is unwritten law. Unwritten law is a product of the spirit of the law. When law has to be written, it is because people are disobedient. Written law is a sign that people have lost sight of the spirit of the law--the original intent. So where the spirit of the law is, there is no need for written law.



God never intended to write down any of His laws for us. He did not want us to have to read in order to live. There was no written law in the garden of Eden, no written law for Abraham, no written law at all for God's covenant people until the day of Moses. The King of Heaven's intention was to write His laws on our hearts and in our minds so that no one would have to teach us. It was humanity's rebelllion and separation from God that made written law necessary.

The King's goal has never changed. Depsite mankind's rebellion, His original purpose still stands":

*"This is the covenant  I will make with the house of Israel after that time," declares the Lord. I will put my law in their minds and write it in their hearts, I will be their God, and they will be My People" Jeremiah (31:33)*



Personally I believe we are healthier without meat and meat products but I don't believe we have to abstain from certain meats.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm SDA as well 

I believe that God's original intention for our diet still applies today.  Not that eating unclean foods is a sin, but in order to have the best health, these principles still work.  Ask any doctor out there, God's original diet for us is best. A lot of people claim that you need meats to get enough protein, there is plenty of protein in vegetables so eating unclean meats is unnecessary.

I'm glad I saw this thread.  I would like to get my diet in order.  I grew up pretty much vegetarian, but started eating meats (chicken, turkey, beef, never pork or seafood) as I grew older.  I would like to go back to not eating meat except for scaled fish because it is the best thing for my health and our body uses sooooo much energy trying to digest meats they also take a much longer time to leave our body than vegetables.  

And as most vegetarians and SDA's know there are plenty of choices when it comes to vegetarian meats.  Morning star, Worthington, Boca burgers are all great brands for vegetarian meat.


----------



## BabeinChrist (Jan 2, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> *That said, you can have my bacon and shirmp when you pry them from my cold, dead hands.*




Oh my, too funny!


----------



## tffy2004 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am glad that we found this information and thank you Weaveitup for suggesting that we ease into it, my husband wants to go "Cold Turkey" We just went grocery shopping the day before we found this list of clean foods and we planned on having a roast Sunday and burgers on friday and stuffed bell peppers tonight. I will go ahead with the scheduled menu for the week but will be cutting back on certain things.

I am just ready to get rid of my acne problem which I know is mainly caused by the fact that I don't watch what I eat AT ALL!

Big Thank You to all the ladies who responded!!


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Jan 3, 2007)

I also am SDA (Seventh Day Adventist)

SDA basically means:  Seventh Day- We believe the fourth commandment was never done away with or changed anywhere in the Bible, so it is used as an identifier that is different from other Sunday worshipping Christians

Adventist - advent means arrival, we are expecting Jesus to return soon (expecting his advent)

Following God's law is not about getting the benefits from it (though health benefits are great and God definately wants that for us)  it is about trusting and loving God enough to obey Him in whatever he says to do.  It is a selfless act.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 3, 2007)

ritzbitz78 said:
			
		

> Following God's law is not about getting the benefits from it (though health benefits are great and God definately wants that for us)  it is about trusting and loving God enough to obey Him in whatever he says to do.  It is a selfless act.



I agree our obedience honors God. However it is important to note that under the new covenant we are not required to keep the law of Moses. The book of Galatians addresses this issue. Disobedience to just one part of it means that those who are under it are condemned.  So if you want to keep a covenant law because you feel it honors God, thats fine, but its not required. My concern is that someone will come under condemnation for not keeping it or judge others for not adhering to those laws.  If we are going to keep the law of Moses, we must attempt to keep all of it. That means you must observe the sacrifices and rules of conduct in addition to the dietary laws. As women if you are on your cycle you are unclean and required to keep yourself away from others during this time. Anything you sit on would be considered unclean. Lev 15:19-23  After givng birth to a son a woman is unclean for 7 days, Lev 12:1-14. To a daughter 14 days. Lev 12:4-7.



Galatians 3:1-14
_
1You foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? Before your very eyes Jesus Christ was clearly portrayed as crucified. 2I would like to learn just one thing from you: Did you receive the Spirit by observing the law, or by believing what you heard? 3Are you so foolish? After beginning with the Spirit, are you now trying to attain your goal by human effort? 4Have you suffered so much for nothingâ€”if it really was for nothing? 5Does God give you his Spirit and work miracles among you because you observe the law, or because you believe what you heard? 

    6Consider Abraham: "He believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness." 7Understand, then, that those who believe are children of Abraham. 8The Scripture foresaw that God would justify the Gentiles by faith, and announced the gospel in advance to Abraham: "All nations will be blessed through you." 9So those who have faith are blessed along with Abraham, the man of faith. 

    10All who rely on observing the law are under a curse, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who does not continue to do everything written in the Book of the Law." 11Clearly no one is justified before God by the law, because, "The righteous will live by faith." 12The law is not based on faith; on the contrary, "The man who does these things will live by them." 13Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us, for it is written: "Cursed is everyone who is hung on a tree." 14He redeemed us in order that the blessing given to Abraham might come to the Gentiles through Christ Jesus, so that by faith we might receive the promise of the Spirit. _


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 5, 2007)

i think that when God gave us regulations on what we should and shouldnt eat, it stuck till present day. along with the commandment that states that your body is a temple... i find it important to take as much care of your temple as possible. and eating foods that are known to be unhealthy/unclean is kind of the adverse to that, therefore... it can be seen as a sin int hat regard. 

but to each her own, i am not one to judge. these are simply my beliefs. seventh day adventists have been discovered to have the longest life spans (natinal geographic researched this) and im pretty sure its for a reason


----------



## Isis (Jan 5, 2007)

Pork, as one example of the forbidden foods in the Bible,  continues to be unclean and related to health problems.  There may be other reasons why pork was forbidden (of all of the animals, it is most compatible to human skin and flesh).  

One of the types of bread I enjoy is called, Ezekiel 4:9 and is 100% flourless, no fat, made according to the recipe described in this scripture, creating a complete protein containing all 9 essential amino acids.

"Take also unto thee wheat and barley and beans and lentils and millet and spelt and put them in one vessel, and make bread of it."


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 5, 2007)

that bread sounds really good. do you make it yourself or do u buy it? i think i may check out some jewish shops


----------



## star (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks your for posting this. I love you been trying to tell people to ask God this is wisdom from His word and with so many drugs in our foods we must eat in moderation and fast/pray to get the stuff out of our body. During holidays if we eat little more it not so bad so we were not doing this all year long. I think this is why God gave us the holidays to splurg a little bit but the key is not loose your way and when holidays/birthdays are over back in the moderation regime we should go. I do know we all need help from GOd to help control our appetite. For me fasting and praying as a lifestyle has help me tremedously control my appetite and not to mention it has strengthen spiritually.



			
				tffy2004 said:
			
		

> http://www.bible.com/bibleanswers_result.php?id=164
> 
> (1.) EAT GOD'S APPROVED FOODS LISTED IN THE BIBLE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 5, 2007)

My comments arent meant to discourage anyone from this way of eating. I have no doubt anyone embarking on this will benefit and be the better for it.  We have to do all things and moderation and I do realize that tho all things are permissible, not all things are beneficial. My only concern is that some folx may have the tendency to tie these guidelines to their salvation and therefore come under condemation to the extent they are unable to adhere to them, thereby putting them in bondage to a law that under the new covenant they are no longer required to observe. We have freedom in Christ, not bondage.  Happy Eating!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 5, 2007)

I believe that we are not to eat those things because of health reasons.  If you do any research on those animals their bodies were design for a certian purpose and whatever they eat we eat. i.e. deadbodies, filth and so on.  I believe that God has a certain purpose for those animals and no matter what every one says we are still not to eat it. I do not eat pork or shrimp.  Pork is a hard one because they make so many products with pork in it and you don't even know it.  Like Mayo, candy-- stupid stuff you wouldn't think they would add pork to.  like Jello.  Anyway i read the makersdiet and I referred to some scriptures and I gave up all seafood and bacon forever, well about 8 months ago.  I was starving and in the hospital and they gave me bacon and so I ate one piece.  I was in the bathroom back and forth for many hours.  I was so sore when it was all said and done. Never again.  Now that I stopped eating those things for almost 2 years now I can no longer eat it.  As soon as I do say its hidden in a food I immediately get sick.  What I mean to say is you can try to justify your eating those things but you were not intended to, those animals bodies did not change and neither did yours.  I don't believe its a choice, I believe that you will do whatever it takes to obey God including giving up certain foods that you love because you understand the purpose of those animals and its not for your purpose.  Ultimately your purpose is to please God and in doing so you save your ownself.  For instance all these new diseases that have come about over the years are due to eating foods that are dangerous to you.  We have began to develope all kinds of cancers and stomach problems and truthfully they always point back to poor diet.  I am living proof of that.


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> that bread sounds really good. do you make it yourself or do u buy it? i think i may check out some jewish shops


You can buy Ezekiel 4:9 bread at most ordinary grocery stores and health food stores.  It is usually kept refrigerated or frozen.

ETA:  I'm learning how to make sprouted bread like this from scratch.  It is a live food and very healing.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 6, 2007)

is that what the bread is called? ezekiel 4:9? lol, sorry if its a silly q


----------



## alexstin (Jan 6, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> My comments arent meant to discourage anyone from this way of eating. I have no doubt anyone embarking on this will benefit and be the better for it.  We have to do all things and moderation and I do realize that tho all things are permissible, not all things are beneficial. My only concern is that some folx may have the tendency to tie these guidelines to their salvation and therefore come under condemation to the extent they are unable to adhere to them, thereby putting them in bondage to a law that under the new covenant they are no longer required to observe. We have freedom in Christ, not bondage.  Happy Eating!!!




Exactly!! Everyone can do what they want but I don't believe we have to give up certain meats. I also believe some things are better NOT eaten.

If God had wanted us to live by written law He would have given it to Adam and Eve. He wrote the law upon their hearts. We gradually strayed from that after they fell.  Even after Adam fell, though, Abraham didn't have law nor did Jacob. 

I guess my question would be, why do some go back to the law when it all started in the Garden where God let His original intent be known?


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 6, 2007)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> When it comes to the things we eat and the bible, do The Dietary Laws of Leviticus11 still apply today?
> 
> http://www.pointsoftruth.com/foodlaw.html
> 
> I feel that they do, but I was wondering how many people know that this is in the bible and actually take heed to the information given.



Intereresting thread Tffy 

I don't usually come in here as i'm not a practicing Christian.  i do lurk at times 

lots of things have always confused me about Christianity.  like this:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]


> n the book of         Isaiah, we find that one of God's indictments against the         people is the eating of unclean meat. Notice





> [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Isaiah         65:2-4 -"I have spread out My hands all day long to         a rebellious people, who walk in the way which is not         good, following their own thoughts, a people who         continually provoke Me to My face, offering sacrifices in         gardens and burning incense on bricks, who sit among         graves, and spend the night in secret places; WHO EATS         SWINE'S FLESH, and the broth of UNCLEAN MEAT is in their         pots." *[/FONT]



now, if that's in the bible, how come ya'll don't practise it?

i stopped eating swine long ago because of another religious book i read.  but i never knew this was right here in the bible!

enchantment, i've heard many people say that it's ok to eat swine nowadays because we have refridgeration. but the Bible, the Qur'an and i would even guess that the  Torah all say that pig flesh is unclean and do it eat it.  

i don't mean to offend, i'm just curious.

i have to admit that i do eat shellfish.


----------



## alexstin (Jan 6, 2007)

DSylla said:
			
		

> Intereresting thread Tffy
> 
> I don't usually come in here as i'm not a practicing Christian.  i do lurk at times
> 
> ...




My explaination is about 2 posts up. I also have another post in this thread that talks about why the law was initially given.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 6, 2007)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> Weaveitup, love your avatar, you are gorgeous!!
> 
> *My husband and I are starting to take better care of our bodies as far as the foods we consume and decided to turn to the bible for instructions and guidance.*


 
For health reasons, I think this is a wise choice. I still struggle with what is good for my body and what is not.


----------



## Lex_Artis (Jan 6, 2007)

What did Christ eat?  Did He eat everything, or did He follow the Law?


----------



## dicapr (Jan 6, 2007)

There seems to be alot of misinformation about when the clean unclean distinction was given to meats.  This distinction was given way before the mosaic law was written down.  The bible first makes mention of clean and unclean animals in Genesis 7:2. This distinction was made before the flood to Noah.  So for me, you can't clump unclean meats in with ceremonial laws that no longer apply.  God made the distinction long before giving the Jewish nation ceremonial laws including animal sacrifice that are no longer practiced.  I don't believe that eating unclean meats will keep you out of heaven, but science has proven many of them will keep you in the doctors office.  God made our bodies, we should trust him to know how they would best work!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 6, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> My explaination is about 2 posts up. I also have another post in this thread that talks about why the law was initially given.



so, since no one else changed the law, doesn't it still apply?  especially since it's in the Holy Bible?  

if it does still apply, it sounds sinful to eat unclean things


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 6, 2007)

and this:  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Deuteronomy 14:4-8* *-"These         are the animals which you may eat; the ox, (cattle) the         sheep, the goat, the deer, the gazelle, the roebuck, the         wild goat, the ibex, the antelope and the mountain sheep.         And any animal that divides the hoof and has the hoof         split in two and chews the cud, among the animals, that         you may eat.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*N**evertheless,         you are not to eat of these among which chew the cud, or         among those that divide the hoof in two; the camel and         the rabbit and the rock-badger, for though they chew the         cud, they do not divide the hoof; they are unclean for         you. And the pig, because it divides the hoof but does         not chew the cud, it is unclean for you. You shall not         eat any of their flesh nor touch their carcasses."* [/FONT]  

eh... i'm confused.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 6, 2007)

michael77 said:
			
		

> What did Christ eat? Did He eat everything, or did He follow the Law?


 
Being that he was fully God and fully man, he probably ate what was fully healthy for his physical body.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't believe it has changed I believe we are still not to eat those foods. For the very reason its in the bible.  I don't understand how the new covenant changed the eating habits are whats okay to eat or whats not.  I do not understand it at all.  We do not have to sacrifice anymore because Jesus was the one and only sacrifice that could atone for our sins. So no more of that.  No more priest becasue we are all priest now.  we can all go to the father directly.  We can worship God the way we choose to i.e. david dancing outside and singing and honoring God in his own way. Yeah it taste good but its harmful for the body. People die everyday from eating shrimp.  They called it Allergic reaction.  EVERYDAY. shrimp is like a sponge it soaks up impurities in the water. thats is purpose. Crab, Lobster, Crawfish, clean the ocean.  Dead things in the ocean.  Why would anyone want to eat that after knowing what it eats. You eat it too.  I use to love Shrimp, would eat it everyday if I could.  I can't even smell it without picturing what it does.  Plus did you ever see a shrimp?


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> is that what the bread is called? ezekiel 4:9? lol, sorry if its a silly q


 Yes, it's called Ezekiel 4:9 and the whole scripture is on the loaf of bread. 
There are also Ezekiel 4:9 buns and tortillas made the same way...


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2007)

michael77 said:
			
		

> What did Christ eat? Did He eat everything, or did He follow the Law?


I'm sure that Jesus ate according to Jewish law, which was/is healthy.


----------



## Lex_Artis (Jan 6, 2007)

kelouis75 said:
			
		

> Being that he was fully God and fully man, he probably ate what was fully healthy for his physical body.



Well, that's all I need! 

Thanks!


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 7, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Yes, it's called Ezekiel 4:9 and the whole scripture is on the loaf of bread.
> There are also Ezekiel 4:9 buns and tortillas made the same way...




wow! im gonna look for this! thank you!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> Pork, as one example of the forbidden foods in the Bible, continues to be unclean and related to health problems. There may be other reasons why pork was forbidden (of all of the animals, it is most compatible to human skin and flesh).
> 
> One of the types of bread I enjoy is called, Ezekiel 4:9 and is 100% flourless, no fat, made according to the recipe described in this scripture, creating a complete protein containing all 9 essential amino acids.
> 
> "Take also unto thee wheat and barley and beans and lentils and millet and spelt and put them in one vessel, and make bread of it."


I love Ezekiel bread.    It's coarse in texture and it did take me a while to get used to it, but I truly enjoy it.  It is a big transition from the soft yeast (processed) breads which I was 'addicted' to all my life.  The change is worth it.  It just has to stay refrigerated because it is truly a 'live' bread. 

I eat 'spelt' bread as well.   Ezekiel has 'pasta' also; I haven't tried it yet, but I understand that it is good.  The thing is, wheat products not only 'bloat' us they are not really compatible to our digestive system.   Sad news for 'carb-a-holics' like me...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> is that what the bread is called? ezekiel 4:9? lol, sorry if its a silly q


You can find it in Whole Foods in the Freezer section near their bakery department.  Trader Joe's has it also as well as other Health Food Stores.  It seems to be very popular.   

It's comes in raisin (purple color on wrapper), plain (orange color on wrapper) and I believe 'sesame'? -- not sure -- (it has a green color on the wrapper).   I love the raisin lightly toasted with sliced bananas, honey and Soy Garden (soy butter).  It's about $3 + per loaf.  To me, it's worth the price for health.  

Just remember to keep it refrigerated.  It's a 'live' (fresh) food.  

Here's their website:  www.foodforlife.com

Enjoy...


----------



## Isis (Jan 7, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I love Ezekiel bread.  It's coarse in texture and it did take me a while to get used to it, but I truly enjoy it. It is a big transition from the soft yeast (processed) breads which I was 'addicted' to all my life. The change is worth it. It just has to stay refrigerated because it is truly a 'live' bread.
> 
> I eat 'spelt' bread as well. Ezekiel has 'pasta' also; I haven't tried it yet, but I understand that it is good. The thing is, wheat products not only 'bloat' us they are not really compatible to our digestive system.  Sad news for 'carb-a-holics' like me...


I may check out that Ezekiel pasta if it's made the same way.  I eat spelt also.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 7, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> i am a seventh day adventist and diet is very important in my church. *no pork, camel (and othe rthings that i wouldnt think of eating nyway), and no seafood that does not have fins AND scales. so no catfish, shrimp, crab, lobster*
> 
> the only exception i think is possible would be if the person had no other choice in food and in order to self sustain, they had to eat an unclean food. it goes with the story of Peter where God said "rise Peter, kill and eat" about the pig



I too come from a Seventh Day Adventist background. I remember when my mother changed over our whole diet. We no longer ate any of the bolded foods (except for the camel part, never ate that before, lol). I returned to them later on only to give them up again for good. I remember much of her instruction came from a lady called Ellen G. White.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 7, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> i am a seventh day adventist and diet is very important in my church. *no pork, camel (and othe rthings that i wouldnt think of eating nyway), and no seafood that does not have fins AND scales. so no catfish, shrimp, crab, lobster*
> 
> the only exception i think is possible would be if the person had no other choice in food and in order to self sustain, they had to eat an unclean food. it goes with the story of Peter where God said "rise Peter, kill and eat" about the pig



I too come from a Seventh Day Adventist background. I remember when my mother changed over our whole diet. We no longer ate any of the bolded foods (except for the camel part, never ate that before, lol). I returned to them later on only to give them up again for good. I remember much of her instruction came from a lady called Ellen G. White.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 7, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> I may check out that Ezekiel pasta if it's made the same way. I eat spelt also.


February will be my 'Ezekiel' first anniversary  

Isis, I'm glad you posted this.  I didn't know about the other Ezekiel breads. They also have cererals, that I'd like to try as well.   

One thing about eating 'sprout' breads is that my tummie doesn't 'swell' as it did with wheat breads. It's perfect for those who want 'flatter' tummies. 

Note:  I said 'flatter' - It doesn't promise six-pack abs.  

Blessings,


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 7, 2007)

I eat Ezekiel bread as well but I wasn't aware of all these other products they make. I LOVE their bread. I get it from Trader Joe's, but all I ever see around it is other flavors of bread...no buns. I've never seen their cereal or pasta either!  I've got to hunt for that next time I'm in Whole Foods or TJ's.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 7, 2007)

I have not read this whole thread, but I do NOT believe what was said in Leviticus 11 still applies for today for the following reasons: 

*Mark 7:14-23 - Jesus teaches about inner purity*

14 After He called the crowd to Him again, He began saying to them, "Listen to Me, all of you, and understand: 
15 there is nothing outside the man which can defile him if it goes into him; but the things which proceed out of the man are what defile the man. 
16["If anyone has ears to hear, let him hear."] 
17 When he had left the crowd and entered the house, His disciples questioned Him about the parable. 
*18 And He said to them, "Are you so lacking in understanding also? Do you not understand that whatever goes into the man from outside cannot defile him, 
19 because it does not go into his heart, but into his stomach, and is eliminated?" (Thus He declared all foods clean.)*
20 And He was saying, "That which proceeds out of the man, that is what defiles the man. 
21 "For from within, out of the heart of men, proceed the evil thoughts, fornications, thefts, murders, adulteries, 
22 deeds of coveting and wickedness, as well as deceit, sensuality, envy, slander, pride and foolishness. 
23 "All these evil things proceed from within and defile the man."

~~~​
As they interpreted the dietary laws in Leviticus 11, the Jews believed they could be clean before God because of what they would not eat.  But Jesus pointed out that sin actually begins in the attitudes and intentions of the inner person. He did not downgrade the law, but he paved the waay for the change made clear in Acts 10:9-29 when God removed cultural restrictions regarding food.  We are not pure because of outwards acts-we become pure on the inside as Christ renews our monds and makes us over in his image.

~~~​
*Acts 10:9-29 - Cornelius's Vision*

9 On the next day, as they were on their way and approaching the city, Peter went up on the housetop about the sixth hour to pray. 
*10 But he became hungry and was desiring to eat; but while they were making preparations, he ell into a trance; 
11 and he saw the sky opened up, and an object like a great sheet coming down, lowered by four corners to the ground, 
12 and there were in it all kinds of four-footed animals and crawling creatures of the earth and birds of the air. 
13 A voice came to him, "Get up, Peter, kill and eat!" 
14 But Peter said, "By no means, Lord, for I have never eaten anything unholy and unclean." 
15 Again a voice came to him a second time, "What God has cleansed, no longer consider unholy." * 
16 This happened three times, and immediately the object was taken up into the sky. 
17 Now while Peter was greatly perplexed in mind as to what the vision which he had seen might be, behold, the men who had been sent by Cornelius, having asked directions for Simon's house, appeared at the gate; 
18 and calling out, they were asking whether Simon, who was also called Peter, was staying there. 
19 While Peter was reflecting on the vision, the Spirit said to him, "Behold, three men are looking for you. 
20 "But get up, go downstairs and accompany them without misgivings, for I have sent them Myself." 
21 Peter went down to the men and said, "Behold, I am the one you are looking for; what is the reason for which you have come?" 
22 They said, "Cornelius, a centurion, a righteous and God-fearing man well spoken of by the entire nation of the Jews, was divinely directed by a holy angel to send for you to come to his house and hear a message from you." 
23 So he invited them in and gave them lodging. And on the next day he got up and went away with them, and some of the brethren from Joppa accompanied him.
24 On the following day he entered Caesarea. Now Cornelius was waiting for them and had called together his relatives and close friends. 
25 When Peter entered, Cornelius met him, and fell at his feet and worshiped him. 
26 But Peter raised him up, saying, "Stand up; I too am just a man." 
27 As he talked with him, he entered and found many people assembled. 
*28 And he said to them, "You yourselves know how unlawful it is for a man who is a Jew to associate with a foreigner or to visit him; and yet God has shown me that I should not call any man unholy or unclean. *
29 "That is why I came without even raising any objection when I was sent for. So I ask for what reason you have sent for me." 

~~~​
On the other hand, I do not see anything wrong with not eating meat for health reasons (the things people do with cattle, fish, and pigs these days are ridiculous... hormones and chemicals, ugh!)... just make sure you don't think that not eating meat makes you a purer or holier person. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## dicapr (Jan 8, 2007)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I have not read this whole thread, but I do NOT believe what was said in Leviticus 11 still applies for today for the following reasons:
> 
> *Mark 7:14-23 - Jesus teaches about inner purity*
> 
> ...


 

The Kill in Eat story of Peter deals with racial prejudice.  The persons house he went to was considered "unclean" in Jewish thinking.  God was simply dealing with Peter's racisim.  Through out the New Testament, Jesus spoke to his diciples in parables throughout his ministry.  This is another parable.  We forget, Jesus was a Jew.  He followed all Jewish Laws.  He simply came to explain himself.  As you stated before, the Jewish nation thought that what they did made them worth of salvation and did not realize it was a gift.  Jesus did not change anything in the Old Testament.  The bible states that God cannot change.  He forfilled the laws in regard to temple sacrifice because they were symbolic of what he would do-die for the sins of the world.  No, what you eat and drink is not a deal breaker as far as salvation, however, Jesus was a practicing Jew, and he would not have eaten biblically unclean meats.   If he had done so, the Jews would have had a leg to stand on when they called him a heratict according to Jewish law.


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Jan 8, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> My comments arent meant to discourage anyone from this way of eating. I have no doubt anyone embarking on this will benefit and be the better for it. We have to do all things and moderation and I do realize that tho all things are permissible, not all things are beneficial. My only concern is that some folx may have the tendency to tie these guidelines to their salvation and therefore come under condemation to the extent they are unable to adhere to them, thereby putting them in bondage to a law that under the new covenant they are no longer required to observe. We have freedom in Christ, not bondage. Happy Eating!!!



I fully agree with you!  I don't want anyone to think they are saved by what they do or don't eat.  Everyone with saved by grace through faith in Jesus. NO ands, ifs, or buts.

Yes we have freedom in Christ, not bondage.    But that freedom is to be used to obey God, not do what we feel is best for us, nor is that freedom to be used selfishly.  

I understand Levitical law vs Mosaical law.  Women being unclean when they had their period was very helpful for disease control back then.  Remember, they were in the desert, hot, no water to take bathes.  Everything just caked and curdled up under there.  And since blood carries disease, no one should be touching them.   But in this day and age we have deoderized tampons, douches, showers, soap, available to us.  So we don't need to be unclean anymore.  As for the meats listed in Leviticus 11 as being unclean, they are still unclean.  Actually they are worse now, because we have more waste and junk in our environment than back in those days, and today we pump stuff with hormones.   So this law should be observed even more today.  Remembering that whatever we have categorized the law as, God gave them for a very good reason, and that obedience is showing gratefulness to God.


Eating of meat was only instituted after the flood, when there was no vegetation to eat like there was before the flood. (Genesis 9:3) This fact corresponds with the huge drop in life span.   Adam and his descendants before the flood were living for 900years or so.  After the flood it dropped to around 200years and has continued to drop, especially in those who eat unclean meats regularly.

But the vegetation is back! We don't HAVE to eat meat anymore.


(Even before the animals went into the ark, God had 7 clean animals go into the ark, and only 2 unclean animals go into the ark, only 2 pigs)


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Jan 8, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> I too come from a Seventh Day Adventist background. I remember when my mother changed over our whole diet. We no longer ate any of the bolded foods (except for the camel part, never ate that before, lol). I returned to them later on only to give them up again for good. *I remember much of her instruction came from a lady called Ellen G. White.*



This lady mentions the healthiness of sticking to God's law wayyyyy before the medicine/health field caught on, but the instruction did not come from her.  It came from the Bible- the Word of God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2007)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I eat Ezekiel bread as well but I wasn't aware of all these other products they make. I LOVE their bread. I get it from Trader Joe's, but all I ever see around it is other flavors of bread...no buns. I've never seen their cereal or pasta either!
> 
> I've got to hunt for that next time I'm in Whole Foods or TJ's.


I'll be doing the same; looking for their other products.  

I sure hope they come out with a pancake and a waffle. 

Oooops!  I just told on my self....


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 9, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> You can find it in Whole Foods in the Freezer section near their bakery department.  Trader Joe's has it also as well as other Health Food Stores.  It seems to be very popular.
> 
> It's comes in raisin (purple color on wrapper), plain (orange color on wrapper) and I believe 'sesame'? -- not sure -- (it has a green color on the wrapper).   I love the raisin lightly toasted with sliced bananas, honey and Soy Garden (soy butter).  It's about $3 + per loaf.  To me, it's worth the price for health.
> 
> ...



the raisin sound slike it would taste good as toast!


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> February will be my 'Ezekiel' first anniversary
> 
> Isis, I'm glad you posted this. I didn't know about the other Ezekiel breads. They also have cererals, that I'd like to try as well.
> 
> ...


My body does not do well with wheat flour in particular and most conventional breads contain wheat.  I would get bloated. Also some people gain much weight just from eating wheat products.  

This Biblical recipe is focused on health and since this bread is a live, complete food with protein, one can probably live off of it easily.

BTW, Weaveitup, I prefer mine toasted, even the plain one.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2007)

weaveitup said:
			
		

> the raisin sound slike it would taste good as toast!


It's 'yummie' as toast.  I add a sliced banana, honey and Soy Garden (soy butter).  It's very filling and healthy.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> My body does not do well with wheat flour in particular and most conventional breads contain wheat. I would get bloated. Also some people gain much weight just from eating wheat products.
> 
> This Biblical recipe is focused on health and since this bread is a live, complete food with protein, one can probably live off of it easily.
> 
> BTW, Weaveitup, I prefer mine toasted, even the plain one.


 
Isis, you're so right about wheat and bloating.  I am a 'wheat/carb' addict.  And I immediately noticed the difference in the way I felt (much lighter) within a few days of eating Ezekeil breads.   And there a big difference in my mid-section (tummie/torso area).  

Question:  I have a 'theory' that yeast still rises in our system.  The 'glutton' in the wheat combined with yeast would seem to have this effect once it's in our bodies.    How do you see this?  And thanks, Isis.  I always respect your views.  You know quite a lot.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 9, 2007)

*ooohhh, I am so excited reading this!  I can't wait to get my Ezekiel bread when I come off of this cleanse, what could be better, biblical and healthy *


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2007)

JewelleNY said:
			
		

> *ooohhh, I am so excited reading this! I can't wait to get my Ezekiel bread when I come off of this cleanse, what could be better, biblical and healthy *


 
Just wanted to say, Hi Jewelle  

There is a lot in this thread that I needed to know.  I'm glad it was posted.


----------



## JewelleNY (Jan 9, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say, Hi Jewelle
> 
> There is a lot in this thread that I needed to know.  I'm glad it was posted.


*Hi Shimmie 
I am so glad I saw it too, I can't wait to try the toast with bananas and honey *


----------



## Isis (Jan 10, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Isis, you're so right about wheat and bloating. I am a 'wheat/carb' addict. And I immediately noticed the difference in the way I felt (much lighter) within a few days of eating Ezekeil breads. And there a big difference in my mid-section (tummie/torso area).
> 
> Question: I have a 'theory' that yeast still rises in our system. The 'glutton' in the wheat combined with yeast would seem to have this effect once it's in our bodies. How do you see this? And thanks, Isis. I always respect your views. You know quite a lot.


 
I'm always learning new things everyday. 

In my experience, it's the wheat itself, even without the yeast.  For example, I used to make delicious "pot roasts", burgers and jerky out of wheat gluten, which is very low carb and almost all protein.  No yeast at all and yet I always felt bloated after eating even a little of it.  My body wasn't digesting it well either.  I really miss eating it too.

I've read that many people do have problems eating yeast, as well as problems eating wheat.   It's possible Shimmie that yeast continues to rise in our system.  It is rather hot inside of our bodies and the rising yeast could contribute to candida problems...:scratchch  

ETA:  I haven't really researched this yet. I do know I feel really good with lots of energy and no congestion when I don't eat wheat or wheat products.  There is a site called The Yeast Connection which may have some answers.  On wheat, I did post info in the past (in the Health section) about a controversial book called, Eat Right 4 Your Type based on blood typing.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 10, 2007)

dicapr said:
			
		

> The Kill in Eat story of Peter deals with racial prejudice.  The persons house he went to was considered "unclean" in Jewish thinking.  God was simply dealing with Peter's racisim.  Through out the New Testament, Jesus spoke to his diciples in parables throughout his ministry.  This is another parable.  We forget, Jesus was a Jew.  He followed all Jewish Laws.  He simply came to explain himself.  As you stated before, the Jewish nation thought that what they did made them worth of salvation and did not realize it was a gift.  Jesus did not change anything in the Old Testament.  The bible states that God cannot change.  He forfilled the laws in regard to temple sacrifice because they were symbolic of what he would do-die for the sins of the world.  No, what you eat and drink is not a deal breaker as far as salvation, however, Jesus was a practicing Jew, and he would not have eaten biblically unclean meats.   If he had done so, the Jews would have had a leg to stand on when they called him a heratict according to Jewish law.


By no means was I saying that God is a changing God... He cannot change as you have said. The scripture I posted here from Mark is pointing out that Jesus fulfilled the dietary law of the Old Testament, not changing it per se...you can be clean and holy through Jesus Christ rather than through not eating unclean meat. That is the meaning of the passage.

I also wanted to mention that I'm not recommending eating unclean meat, and I do not believe Jesus would want us to eat unclean meat.  And no, I did not forget about Jesus being a Jew himself. While the scripture may very well be dealing with Peter's racial prejudice, it is also pointing out that "What God has cleaned, no longer considered unholy" (Acts 10:15). It's not saying we should to eat unclean meat now. It's showing that there is nothing wrong with eating meat since Peter had never eaten meat and felt that all meat was unholy to eat and the fact that God created animals for the purpose of us consuming some of them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 10, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> I'm always learning new things everyday.
> 
> In my experience, it's the wheat itself, even without the yeast. For example, I used to make delicious "pot roasts", burgers and jerky out of wheat gluten, which is very low carb and almost all protein. No yeast at all and yet I always felt bloated after eating even a little of it. My body wasn't digesting it well either. I really miss eating it too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Isis.  Again, you're always on point with health and eating.  Your answers are always clear as well.  I agree regarding yeast and candida problems.  

Check this out...Have you noticed less congestion and Sinus (almost nil) pressure eating Ezekiel breads and not wheat?   I've found a major difference AND I haven't had any 'cold' symptoms in the past year since eating Ezekeil breads as well.   Eating 'raw' has also made a difference as well.  

Thanks again for being our health 'expert' here.  I always look forward to your posts in the health forum.   You really know your info...  

On my way to check out the links you've shared.  

((( hugs )))


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone familiar with Don Colbert,MD? He has a great book out called 'What would Jesus Eat?' It contains tons of heart healthy recipes!


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 10, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with Don Colbert,MD? He has a great book out called 'What would Jesus Eat?' It contains tons of heart healthy recipes!



I like Don. I have a couple of his books. He has a website too.

http://www.drcolbert.com/


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 11, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I like Don. I have a couple of his books. He has a website too.
> 
> http://www.drcolbert.com/


 
Excellent!  Thanks Enchantment and Bublnbrnsuga... ((( hugs )))


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say that I purchased the Ezekiel bread yesterday, and it is sooo good! Once slice is very filling! I've been topping it with raw honey and almond butter, and I don't want anything for a while.

As for me, I sense the Lord telling me that I need to leave all meats alone for awhile. At first I was afraid that I would be hungry all of the time. but I have been very sastified.  I have one of Dr. Colbert's books, Toxic Relief, and it is very informative.  

Salvation comes from Jesus Christ only, not through your diet. I do believe that if you seek the Lord about your health, He will show you what's best, just like He is doing for me.


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 7, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with Don Colbert,MD? He has a great book out called 'What would Jesus Eat?' It contains tons of heart healthy recipes!



Hey I was flipping channels and hes on Kenneth Copeland today. I am not normally home so I havent been keeping up, but ususally his instudio guests are there all week.

ETA: I checked the kenneth copeland site. He is there all week. They have their daily broadcasts on line. http://www.kcm.org/media/tv/index.php or http://www.kcm.org/media/webcasts/


----------



## Royal Glory (Feb 7, 2007)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> My comments arent meant to discourage anyone from this way of eating. I have no doubt anyone embarking on this will benefit and be the better for it. We have to do all things and moderation and I do realize that tho all things are permissible, not all things are beneficial. My only concern is that some folx may have the tendency to tie these guidelines to their salvation and therefore come under condemation to the extent they are unable to adhere to them, thereby putting them in bondage to a law that under the new covenant they are no longer required to observe. We have freedom in Christ, not bondage. Happy Eating!!!


 
Amen! I agree with everything you said, Enchntmt. Sisters, we are no longer under the curse of the law. That does not mean that we fill ourselves with any and everything, for our bodies are the temples of the Holy Spirit. But we are not bound.


----------

